

Show HN: A 60 second meditation tool to help clear your mind - MonolithBurger
http://www.pixelthoughts.co

======
karmakaze
Doesn't work without a real concern to start out with. I was bothered by the
'mach bands' and unexpected background music. Then I couldn't click to type in
the box (Safari 8.0.5/10.10.3). Good thing I wasn't stressed going in.

------
caruizdiaz
The evolutionary costs of being an intelligent animal.

Dogs and other semi-intelligent creatures live a much simpler and happier
life. I often hear friends say they want to be dogs :D

------
tomjacobs
I feel calmer already. Tell us about it on
[http://glitchclub.com](http://glitchclub.com) !

------
kazuldur
The feeling of insignificance actually made me really depressed.

------
aepearson
I'm a skeptic for the most part.

However, this worked for me. Thank you.

Sometimes problems seem so big until you consider how small they really are.

------
likeclockwork
I've never been moved to tears by an example of webprogramming before.

~~~
jclos
If you haven't, and if you don't mind more interactive web games, I would
recommend you to play Loved [1] by Alexander Ocias.

[1]
[http://www.alexanderocias.com/loved.php](http://www.alexanderocias.com/loved.php)

------
BorisMelnik
this is really cool. I'm moving right now so I put "moving" in the bubble and
really felt the stress go away. really soothing music and great positive
reinforcements.

------
kinduff
I really love the idea and the execution.

------
siquick
Very nice!

------
cookievore
Well done!

